# Top 10 Loại Nước Rửa Tay Khô Ngăn Ngừa Virus Corona Tốt Nhất Hiện Nay 2020



## meyeucon000 (12/2/20)

Nước rửa tay khô là một sản phẩm được nhiều người tiêu dùng lựa chọn vì tính tiện lợi của nó. Chỉ với một lượng nhỏ, bạn có thể vệ sinh tay mà không cần rửa lại bằng nước. Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu top những loại nước rửa tay khô tốt nhất hiện nay.​​*1. Gel Rửa Tay Khô Lifebuoy*​Gel Rửa Tay Khô Lifebuoy (55ml) là sản phẩm tiện dụng giúp vệ sinh tay trong những trường hợp không có nước hoặc khử mùi khó chịu. sản phẩm giúp diệt tới 99,99% vi khuẩn, hương thơm nhẹ nhàng dễ chịu. Chai dung tích nhỏ thuận tiện cho bạn mang khi đi học, đi làm, du lịch…Đây là gel rửa tay khô với hương thơm thanh nhẹ dễ chịu, diệt sạch vi khuẩn nhưng không làm khô da tay, phù hợp với mọi da tay.​​



*Tính năng sản phẩm:*​· Gel Rửa Tay Khô Lifebuoy chứa thành phần dưỡng ẩm và Vitamin E giúp làm sáng và mềm da tay sau khi sử dụng.​​· Công thức gel rửa tay khô độc đáo giúp diệt 99,99% vi khuẩn khuẩn cách hiệu quả nhất mà không làm khô da tay.​​· Hương thơm tự nhiên tươi mới, trẻ trung.​​· Công thức mới không cần dùng nước, thuận tiện đem theo khi ra đường hoặc học tập, làm việc văn phòng.​​​2. Nước rửa tay khô Green Cross​​Đây là sản phẩm của thương hiệu Green Cross - Công ty TNHH Green Cross Việt Nam. Green Cross chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm tiêu dùng chăm sóc cá nhân và gia đình hàng ngày như nước rửa tay, nước tẩy trắng quần áo ... Green Cross là đối tác lớn và uy tín của nhiều nhà hàng, khách sạn lớn của Việt Nam.​​​


- *Thành phần:*​· Dung dịch chứa nước tinh khiết và Sodium Lactate còn giúp da tay ẩm mịn, ít bị khô sau khi sử dụng​​· Thành phần Benzalkonium Chloride có tác dụng diệt khuẩn, giữ da tay sạch sẽ​​- *Tính năng:*​· Thiết kế nhỏ gọn, dạng chai xịt dễ sử dụng, có thể mang theo bên mình bất cứ nơi đâu​​· Ở dạng sương, dung dịch sẽ nhanh chóng thấm vào da và khô ngay sau khi xoa tay nhẹ nhàng từ 1-2 phút, giúp làm sạch vết bẩn, diệt khuẩn sạch sẽ.​​· Có 4 mùi hương: trà xanh, táo, và hương tự nhiên, hương trái cây để mọi người lựa chọn​​​*3. Nước rửa tay khô sát khuẩn công nghệ Nano Bạc AntiCoro-nCoV – iCare Pharma*​iCare Pharma là thương hiệu dược phẩm hàng đầu trên thế giới. Hiện tại, thương hiệu này đang được rất nhiều người đã và đang tin tưởng sử dụng các sản phẩm trong đó có nước rửa tay khô.​​



_(Ảnh: Nước rửa tay khô sát khuẩn AntiCoro của thương hiệu iCare Pharma)_​
Nước Rửa Tay Khô AntiCoro-nCoV của iCare Pharma không làm tay bết dính sau khi sử dụng , để cho da tay một cảm giác man mát và khô rất nhanh. Sản phẩm có thiết kế nhỏ gọn, có thể mang đi bất cứ đâu, rất tiện lợi.​​Sản phẩm áp dụng công nghệ Nano Bạc AG+ hiện đại nhất. Đặc tính ưu việt của sản phẩm AntiCoro không chỉ làm sạch, diệt vi khuẩn mà còn giữ ẩm, không gây kích ứng da do sử dụng nhiều lần.​​- Đặc điểm nổi bật:​​· Hiệu quả làm sạch tốt, diệt được vi khuẩn trong vài giây, tác dụng lên vi sinh vật đa bào trực tiếp​​· Lớp phủ từ công nghệ Nano Ag+, bảo vệ liên tục trong 4h​​· Không gây nhòn rít, không làm khô da, bạn sẽ cảm thấy sạch sẽ, thoải mái​​· Hương thơm dễ chịu, an toàn cho mọi loại da​​*4. Nước rửa tay khô Bath & body works*​Sản phẩm Bath and Body Works có thành phần chiết xuất tự nhiên 100% với hương thơm nhẹ nhàng.​​


Ngoài làm sạch, diệt khuẩn, gel rửa tay khô mini Bath and Body Works còn có thể sử dụng để trị các vết côn trùng cắn, giúp sát trùng, giảm sưng đỏ do côn trùng cắn, giảm cảm giác ngứa ngáy khó chịu.​​*5. Nước Rửa Tay Khô Sát Khuẩn Cenota*​Sản phẩm của thương hiệu Cénota sản xuất tại Việt Nam. Thành phần Ethanol 70%, vitaminE, nha đam, trà xanh, trầu không, nano bạc, Nước Rửa Tay Cenota phù hợp với mọi loại da tay.​​


Dòng nước rửa tay này Có khả năng loại bỏ 99,9% vi khuẩn và các tác nhân gây hại khác bám trên da tay, giúp tay sạch sẽ tức thời mà không cần phải rửa tay với nước và xà phòng. Đồng thời trong thành phần của sản phẩm còn bổ sung thêm chất thảo dược có tác dụng tăng hiệu quả sạch khuẩn, cung cấp độ ẩm cho da, đảm bảo làn da của bạn luôn mềm mịn.​​*6. Nước rửa tay khô cho bé BabyGanics*​Babyganics là thương hiệu của Mỹ nổi tiếng với các dòng sản phẩm Organic chuyên biệt dành cho bé sơ sinh. Trong đó dòng sản phẩm nước/ gel rửa tay khô được người tiêu dùng đánh giá cao, bé rửa tay mà không cần phải dùng tới nước.​​


Nước rửa tay Babyganics có dạng vịt bọt, mùi hương nhẹ nhàng, không gắt. Thành phần không chứa cồn, không chứa triclosan, paraben, sunlfate, phtalate, hương liệu nhân tạo hoặc thuốc nhuộm gây hại cho bé yêu. Sản phẩm có khả năng diệt đến 99,9% vi trùng gây hại, giúp bé phòng ngừa hiệu quả các bệnh lây nhiễm qua tiếp xúc bên ngoài. Bên cạnh đó, với nước rửa tay Babyganics còn giúp giữ ẩm, cho bé cảm giác sạch sẽ, thư giãn sau khi sử dụng. Đây là dòng Sản phẩm Nước rửa tay khô cho bé, dùng được cho bé từ 0 tháng tuổi luôn nhé!​​*7. Nước rửa tay khô Bentley Organic*​Sản phẩm được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ Anh thuộc thương hiệu Bentley Organic được Tổ Chức Chứng Nhận Hữu Cơ Anh Quốc kiểm chứng và xác nhận về hiệu quả cũng như mức độ an toàn với người dùng.​​


Thành phần của sản phẩm chiết xuất chanh tươi và Aloe Vera organic, chiết xuất cây cam đắng, Lactic Acid, Potassium Sorbate có tác dụng làm mềm da. Nước rửa tay Bentley Organic không có cồn, không có paraben và không hóa chất. 93% thành phần của sản phẩm có nguồn gốc organic an toàn với mọi người. Đây là một trong số ít sản phẩm dung dịch rửa tay khô cho mẹ bầu và bé đều dùng được!​​*8. Nước rửa tay khô Asirub*​ASIRUB là sản phẩm chuyên dùng để sát khuẩn tay nhanh của nhân viên y tế, người nhà và khách thăm trong các sơ sở khám chữa bệnh. Sản phẩm được pha chế theo đúng tỉ lệ của Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới WHO chỉ định, sử dụng không cần dùng nước, an toàn với người dùng, không gây hại cho da tay.​​

​Với thành phần cấu tạo từ Ethanol 75.5% (755 mg/l), chất làm mềm và ẩm da, chất tạo gel, nước, không màu và không mùi, ASIRUB diệt khuẩn mạnh, nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.​​*9. Nước rửa tay khô Germ Killer*​Đây là sản phẩm của thương hiệu Mr McKenic đến từ Singapore. Mr McKenic đã được cấp giấy chứng nhận về quản lý chất lượng của UKAS và được Hiệp hội Hàng hải Thế giới ISSA chứng nhận phù hợp sử dụng trong hàng hải.​​

​Nước Rửa Tay Khô Germ Killer không có cồn và do đó sẽ không làm khô hoặc gây ngứa da tay nhạy cảm của bạn và cũng vì vậy sản phẩm có thể được sử dụng mọi lúc trong ngày. Sản phẩm sẽ tạo một lớp bảo vệ kháng khuẩn, mùi hương khá nhẹ dễ chịu và rất sạch.​​*10. Nước rửa tay khô Pharmacity*​Gel rửa tay khô Hương hoa oải hương Pharmacity với khả năng làm sạch và kháng khuẩn trong các trường hợp như trước và sau khi ăn, sau khi cầm tiền, sau khi chơi thể thao và dùng để vệ sinh khi cần thiết. Hương hoa oải hương thơm ngát, ngọt ngào sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy thư giãn khi sử dụng.​​



_(Ảnh: Gel rửa tay khô Hương hoa oải hương Pharmacity)_​
*HƯỚNG DẪN CÁC BƯỚC RỬA TAY KHÔ VÀ ƯỚT ĐỂ PHÒNG*​Khi rửa tay, tuyệt đối không rửa qua loa mà phải chà xát, kỳ cọ ít nhất 20 giây dưới vòi nước để dịch tiết bám trên tay được loại bỏ sạch.​​Bộ Y tế đã tiến hành in tuyên truyền là 6 bước vệ sinh tay đúng cách được WHO khuyến cáo trong công tác vệ sinh cá nhân:​​Bước 1: Làm ướt hai bàn tay bằng nước sạch. Thoa xà phòng vào lòng bàn tay. Chà xát hai lòng bàn tay với nhau.​​Bước 2: Dùng ngón tay và lòng bàn tay này cuốn và xoay lần lượt từng ngón của bàn tay kia và ngược lại.​​Bước 3: Dùng lòng bàn tay này chà xát chéo lên mu bàn tay kia và ngược lại.​​Bước 4: Dùng đầu ngón tay của lòng bàn tay này miết vào kẽ giữa các ngón tay của bàn tay kia và ngược lại.​​Bước 5: Chụm 5 đầu ngón tay của tay này cọ vào lòng bàn tay kia bằng cách xoay đi, xoay lại.​​Bước 6: Xà cho tay sạch hết xà phòng dưới nguồn nước sạch. Lau khô tay bằng khăn hoặc giấy sạch.​​Cần chú ý thêm là thời gian cho mỗi lần rửa tay tối thiểu là 1 phút, các bước 2, 3, 4, 5 lặp lại tối thiểu 5 lần mỗi bước. Như vậy, chỉ cần ít nhất 1 phút thực hiện hành vi nêu trên, từng người đều có thể bảo vệ sức khỏe cho mình, người thân, cũng như cộng đồng vì hành vi này đã tiêu diệt tối đa vi khuẩn, giảm khả năng mắc và lây lan bệnh tật qua những bàn tay bẩn.​​Rửa tay thường xuyên, đặc biệt là:​​- Trước, trong và sau khi chuẩn bị thức ăn;​​- Trước khi ăn;​​- Trước và sau khi chăm sóc người bị bệnh;​​- Trước và sau khi điều trị vết cắt hoặc vết thương;​​- Sau khi sử dụng nhà vệ sinh;​​- Sau khi thay tã hoặc rửa ráy cho trẻ sử dụng nhà vệ sinh;​​- Sau khi xì mũi, ho hoặc hắt hơi;​​- Sau khi chạm vào động vật, thức ăn gia súc hoặc chất thải của động vật; và​​- Sau khi chạm vào rác.​​Hy vọng với những thông tin trong bài mình chia sẻ sẽ giúp các bạn bảo vệ sức khỏe của mình và người thân tốt nhất nhé! Bên cạnh đó ngoài việc dùng nước rửa tay khô thì các bạn cần phải đeo khẩu trang mỗi khi ra ngoài nữa để chắc chắn an toàn.​​


----------

